# Alternatives to Autumn Olive



## Jovian (May 31, 2016)

Does anyone know if there is an alternative to the Autumn Olive that will provide Nectar and pollen at approx the same time in Northern Alabama USDA zone 7a?


----------



## laketrout (Mar 5, 2013)

I agree I wouldn't mind taking advantage of an invasive as long as it can be controlled but in the case of autumn olive I definitely can't stop it now and if I ever stop trying to at least slow it down every year my whole property will be covered with it along with alot of adjoining properties there
is no end to it wish I would have known .I'll stick with my goldenrod !!! and put up with multi flora rose .


----------



## blackhat (Feb 3, 2018)

laketrout said:


> I agree I wouldn't mind taking advantage of an invasive as long as it can be controlled but in the case of autumn olive I definitely can't stop it now and if I ever stop trying to at least slow it down every year my whole property will be covered with it along with alot of adjoining properties there
> is no end to it wish I would have known .I'll stick with my goldenrod !!! and put up with multi flora rose .


Two questions:

How big is your property?

Have you ever dealt with privet?

Been fighting an awful privet problem ever since buying our six acre place two years ago. Counted over 20 rings on some stumps. I found a weedeater with a 80t carbide blade is awesome, but it took at least 100 hours of hard labor and a lot of glyphosate. And there's still a ton of the stuff, but at least the fruiting plants are mostly down.


----------



## laketrout (Mar 5, 2013)

I have 15 acres mostly Autumn olive , honeysuckle , multi flora rose and goldenrod as far as the invasive plants go but no privet as far as I know, not sure if it grows as far north as Pa. We do have alot of Japanese knot weed in the surrounding areas .


----------



## Buzz-kill (Aug 23, 2017)

laketrout said:


> I have 15 acres mostly Autumn olive , honeysuckle , multi flora rose and goldenrod as far as the invasive plants go but no privet as far as I know, not sure if it grows as far north as Pa. We do have alot of Japanese knot weed in the surrounding areas .


Sounds like a great place for bees.


----------



## laketrout (Mar 5, 2013)

As long as we get enough rain it can be a real good flow in the spring and fall


----------



## username00101 (Apr 17, 2019)

Buzz-kill said:


> Sounds like a great place for bees.


That's what I was thinking as well.


----------



## laketrout (Mar 5, 2013)

I had autumn olive honey last year from a beekeeper 20 miles away and it was awful ,they said there bee's worked it exclusively and it is bad tasting honey luckily my flow has enough other variety's in it and makes a real good honey , some beeks say they like autumn honey so there must be different varieties of it


----------

